# Nutcracker sewing - Dolls to foreshadow the skaters



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

In Nutcracker - Dresslemore brings the gifts for the girls, including the Nutcracker for Clara. Later in the "Land of Sweets" many things come to life.
Below you'll see the skater in their "Land of Sweets" outfits, and then the doll dressed to heavily suggest/foreshadow the delight to come.
(all dolls are Springfield dolls that are like American Girl dolls).

The Chinese Skater, and then my copy of the outfit 




Next is the Arabian (coffee)



and Now the Spanish 

above is not fully decorated - here's the dress done



We go into dress rehearsal's etc starting tomorrow night (I still have to finish the Nutcracker's tunic for the real skater). Friday morning is the School show, then Friday night, Saturday night and Sunday afternoon - then DONE!

I hope you think the dolls strongly suggest the skaters.

Angie


----------



## garnetmoth (Oct 16, 2008)

neat! great work


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW!!!:rock:

Beautiful costumes! They are so lucky to have someone with your skills making them!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

WOW! Angie, you truly amaze me everytime I see your work! 

Yes! They absolutely suggest the skater's outfit!!


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Those are Awesome Angie!! Great job they are mirror images of the skaters outfits.
Do the girls get to keep the dolls and outfits after the show?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

jokey - right now that is not the plan.
those are my dolls. But, it could evolve into that, just remains to be seen.


----------



## jesuisdiana (May 24, 2004)

beautiful


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Lovely! And very obvious!


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

Beautiful--how close in size are the dolls to the American Girl? I mean would clothes that fit these dolls fit American Dolls comfortably? kwim? Thanks


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

they are direct copies, and the patterns are for American Girl dolls.

so they are the same.

Angie


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

My goodness, thank you so much for sharing your costumes. They are awesome! The doll costumes are so beautiful, what a neat idea.

I am working wardrobe for my dd nutcracker ballet, but my skills only involve fitting, fixing, and hems. You are truly talented.

again, Thanks for the pics. inspiring!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

They are a big hit with the girls at the rink. the little girls that skate with them love them and the bigger girls are fascinated with the dresses being the same.

Tonight I put ribbons on their feet for shoes, wide and tied a bit like pointe ballet shoes. I'd put on doll skates but the little skaters are a bit of a handful, and I don't think the skates would last the show.

Then I did their hair back in pony tails and made bows out of same ribbons as the "shoes".

I have one of the Mom's of a mouse ask if I could replicate the Mouse outfit for her daughter's AmGirl doll. I told her to talk to me after Sunday (last show).

I'm glad you like the dresses. The basic of each is a commercial 18" (AmGirl type) doll pattern with a good bit of changes - but that's the size and all will fit American Girl dolls. I just use the Springfield dolls as they are almost as pretty and cost a whole bunch less. 

http://www.sunshinecrafts.com/dept_view.php?DPath=DOLLS~DLSPRNG&Page=1

that's where I got the dolls you see in the photos.

AR - have you thought of trying to replicate your daughter's Nutcracker ballet outfit? It's really neat.

Angie


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Beautifully done Angie!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I gotta admit... as truly beautiful as all of those dresses are (the full-sized and miniatures), I'm still impressed with the _curtains_. lol


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Me too!!! I still can't imagine doing that curtain.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

They are beautiful!!! Do you sell the dolls?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've sold a few clothes for dolls this size, but sell the doll - hadn't thought of it. I guess I could. (I would not be surprised if someone doesn't try to get these at the end of the show.) Are you asking specifically about these dolls, or getting dolls and dressing them up and selling the package?

I do like making the doll clothes, and I have a book of Princess clothes for these dolls that are okay to make and sell according to the maker of the patterns and books.

Erin and Karen - I'm still impressed with the curtain, and so are most folks at the Ice Rink. I get to see it again tomorrow and the weekend. I am proud of that piece of work. The old curtain - the one I made in 1996 - will be used at the other end of the ice rink to block the lobby windows, so both curtains (290 yards of fabric) will be used this time.
(and another semi local rink needs a new curtain, but much smaller. I may talk to them next few months.)

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And to make an encore appearance.... this is the curtain that Erin and Karen mentioned. There's 25 feet more of it to the right of this photo, that is off ice.

And this is the set that was last year, this year will have more stuff as backdrops.

Angie


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Angie, those are so cute. You are "sew creative".


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Adding my echoes of the comments above. You are very talented.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What a wonderful talent that God has given you! Just think all the pleasure you have brought! Priceless!


----------

